# Spoo number two!



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been begging my Husband for spoo number two and finally got my wish.:biggrin: This is Noah. He is 6 months old and a wonderful compliment to our Gracie. 

A big thank you to RFD for helping us transition this little guy from a partially raw fed diet when we got him to full raw. He LOVES his food:smile:


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww! What a cute lil' fluff ball!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! I love it! He is just gorgeous!! :biggrin:


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

He is adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition! He is a handsome boy!


----------

